
Congratulations to Bolivarian Socialism – Venezuela Now Faces Imminent Famine - lookupmobile
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2016/06/26/congratulations-to-bolivarian-socialism-venezuela-now-faces-imminent-famine/#16a9502d81c0
======
mg794613
Wow, this guy tries to say that Sanders/Hilary are the beginning of the
American version of this "famine". Yes Maduro made a mistake, but it is too
far fetched to conclude a system caused this. "Not trying to insinuate
anything, just saying things how they are"... Well I've heard that logic
before. (trump) We are still at the level of blaming a system and not the
people that run it. I come from the Netherlands and to this guy we are
probably "extreme leftist tree huggers", but at least we have the happiest
people, food for everybody, healthcare AND room for refugees. Yeah real stupid
that "socialism"...

------
lookupmobile
Regardless of this article, I now realize that Forbes' page views counter is
returning different values (both lower and higher) every time I refresh one of
their articles ..

